# work permit cancellation ( foreign worker )



## raikim

HI all , 
i am indonesian worker,
on sept 2010 , i work as harbourcraft crew at singapore and i am holding work permit for 2 years contract , but on feb 2011 my WP being cancelled due employer termination.
now i was planning to apply another job at singapore and i need information assistant about WP cancellation.

- do i able to apply job in singapore again with my record ( i got my WP cancelled once ) ?

thx all 

i really appreciate for any kind info that might usefull for me.


----------



## simonsays

If your WP was cancelled without prior prejudice, you are good to go.

if you were on WP, there is ZERO chance the employer didnt' cancel it immediately, as a worker on payroll = Levy .. so unlike EP, employers are quick to cancel the WP .. 

Did the employer say why it was cancelled ?? 

If there was no conflict, then you can apply for another job and the new employer can submit an application.

Remember to quote your FIN #, as MOM has a column to state the past FIN #


----------



## raikim

what is the meaning prior prejudice ? 
i mean is it my WP cancelled for a criminal act i did ? 
the employer didn't explain the reason clearly , they just said i have poor working performance.
( what a ridicoulous reason i think because they judging my work performance by listening report from the onboard captain that want to give my position to other people who give money to him ) 
i am very dissapointed with the employer . 
if my previous employer said my poor work perfomance as the reason they cancelled my WP . is it possible for me to get another job ? 
one more question EP or WP is better ? 

many thanks . 

regards


----------



## simonsays

Ok, I am keen to know the reasons

If the employer felt short changed, they could have notified MOM that you are trouble, but, remember, MOM doesn't take such complaints at face value. You should have been extremely destructive for your employer to write to MOM, and MOM, while it is not their headache what you did, if they feel it is worth it, they can insert it into as a comment into your work / performance. Sort of like black-listing.

In such case, your next application maybe in trouble. Even then, if your new employer demands your pass, MOM can still overlook that complaint, unless you had a CBT case

Then again, as I said, above is rare and exceptional case

And upon cancellation, I don't remember a box saying 'reason for cancellation' .. MOM just needs a letter saying 'please cancel' and MOM cancels your pass, and switch you to SVP.

So, if you are sure your employer is not the type who goes out to take vengence on ex-employees, you are good to go.

As for their marking you as poor performance, your perception of exceptional performance may or may not translate into the same words for upper management.

Hope this clarifies

EP/WP: they are DIFFERENT: For EP, you need to have degree, and do read up on MOM for the criteria for EP vs WP.


----------



## raikim

as i remember , when my crew manager cancelled my WP they using WPSC online if i'm not wrong.. so maybe like u said they just put me 'please cancel' .. 
the employer also do anything to me , they just cut my salary 50% ,they said i need to pay tax,cancel my WP and told me to leave singapore at that day ..
considering it was my first time working aboard with lack of info i just follow the rule .. 

so maybe if i am lucky , i can get better job without any trouble with my work pass .. 
i am very grateful your information are reallr usefull ... 

thx a lot


----------



## simonsays

holding last month salar for tax is Normal, as per IRAS law ..

but, once they get tax clearance, they should release the balance amount

Good luck


----------

